# HDR Shootout #11



## 480sparky

Went out this evening to get something out of my truck, and spotted a mildly-colored sunset.  So I snapped of 3 shots before what little color there was faded.

Original image:









EV-2
EV 0
EV +2

Shot handheld, so alignment will be an issue.  Metadata attached.

Crop, tilt, etc. at will!


----------



## Provo

Can't wait to see the variances of the sky on this one


----------



## RockstarPhotography

about damn time sparky!!!...i've never really gone out and shot hdr.  really wasn't into it, but started doing your shootouts to kill some time and found it really fun.  I look forward to these now!....


----------



## RockstarPhotography

[/url]
sky-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 1holegrouper

RockstarPhotography said:


> [/url]
> sky-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]



OK. Amazing, so did you get this without Photoshop?


----------



## nos33

it looks like your -2 was duplicated.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

1holegrouper said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> sky-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Amazing, so did you get this without Photoshop?
Click to expand...

 
nope.  Combination of photomatix pro, lightroom, and CS5


----------



## 480sparky

nos33 said:


> it looks like your -2 was duplicated.


 

Thanks for pointing that out..... link is corrected!


----------



## Provo

Ev+2 is missing there sparky


----------



## 480sparky

I hope I got it straightened out now.


----------



## Provo

Well here's my edit Look Ma no photomatix used this time hehe.
Photoshop CS5 Merge to hdr all 3 files
Duplicate layer
Then use the following in order
Nik Sharpener pro Raw presharp 75% 
Nik dfine 2.0
Nik Color Efex Tonal Contrast
Then Rays of light 
Noiseware pro
OnOne perfect resize to shrink the image to 1000x677 dpi 500
and walla that's it.


----------



## nos33




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## lyonsroar

K so mine sucks...


----------



## Provo

lyonsroar said:


> K so mine sucks...


 
Umm that expression to me seems like you knew that prior to posting it too funny & honest
give it another whirl dude satisfy yourself first don't worry about us judging it just please yourself
learn from it.


----------



## SensePhoto

HDR Efex Pro and Lightroom 3







Edit: Didn't mean to put my signature on it lol i have it atomically applied in lightroom.


----------



## 1holegrouper

I elected not to use the +2 shot as it was most out of alignment. Using HDR Efex Pro I re-ran the alignment feature to further clean up alignment. I added some U-points to help tease out the light in the middle then finished processing in LR 3.3 tweaking detail, reds, clarity and brightness.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Tone Compressor


----------



## EchoingWhisper

Photomatix 4.0.2 - Detail Enhancer


----------



## Forkie

Colldfire said:


> HDR Efex Pro and Lightroom 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Didn't mean to put my signature on it lol i have it atomically applied in lightroom.




More ghosts in there than Hell's bus queue!


----------

